# My Smokingpipes.com order



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I placed it last week and used to option to send in a money order. I called on Friday to confirm my order and spoke with a female associate who reassured me my complete order was in stock (she put me on hold to check) and said it would be put aside until my money order came in. 

Over the weekend I decide to load a re-loadable debit car and was going to call today to give them the change of payment. Well, the male associate checks on my order and now over half of what I had ordered is gone. They sold my stuff :sad: :sad: :sad: 

They are checking with all employees right now to check and see if one of them put it somewhere aside for me. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!

Here is what the email reads for my order:
" ... Please note that in placing the order offline, we are reserving the pipe or other items for you specifically, so we'd also appreciate it if you'd let us know if you don't want the order."


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Hope it gets worked out! They are good people there, if they did sell it hopefully they will try to make it right. What did you order?


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

5 tins of Dunhill Nightcap, 5 tins of Dunhill EMP, 5 tins of Dunhill 965, 4 tins of Dunhill Navy, 1 tin of DUnhill ROyal Yacht, 1 tin of Dunhill Standard. I checked cupojoes and to get this same order would require me paying $65 more


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Paul,

Sorry to hear this happened to you. Smokingpipes.com is usually good with customer service, so I'm surprised this happened. Hopefully they'll resolve it for you. If it is the Dunhill that was unavailable they have it in stock now at pipes&cigars and cup o joes, but unfortunately the prices are higher. I just thought I'd let you know in case you really want to get those blends and want to cancel your order with smokingpipes. However, don't worry about our NPS trade. I can come up with some blends that smokingpipes has in stock, no problem, and you don't have to worry about the Royal Yacht and Standard Mix if they are now out of stock at smokingpipes.

Anyway, I hope things work out for you. Just let me know via PM and we'll work out the details of the trade.

Edit: Looks like I was typing while you were posting. Just let me know what's up via PM and we'll work out the trade.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

I feel sick


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Just got off the phone with Mark and he said my order is minus 5 tins of Nightcap and minus 2 tins of 965. Damn, I really wanted the nightcap too


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that Paul. The only upside is I have a feeling that since Dunhill is produced by Orlik supplies will be refreshed at a good rate, unlike those from the smaller vendors like Esoterica and SG. Also, you can probably trade some of what you got for some Night Cap since so many on the forum ordered massive amounts. You might want to check with CWL. He's a great BOTL and might be able to at least trade a little with you if he ordered any. Looks like I lucked out on the RY and SM, but if you just want to say screw it and cancel the order I understand and we can set something else up for your NPS trade.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

With a name like Paul why would they do this---Not making light of it Paul but hope you get everything you ordered and that they will help in getting this resolved, The EMP is a favorite morning smoke with my cup of joe. Looks like I need to get some more.

Like you I would feel / be sick also!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this happened. Hopwfully they make it up to you somehow.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I must say I am very disappointed with smokingpipes.com. I spoke with Mark and he tried to figure out who I had spoken with however he was unable to locate that person. So I was still SOL on 7 tins of Dunhill I had been waiting on. He said he would notify me when they got more in and lock it up for me but offered nothing else. Much to my dismay I went ahead and ordered what they had left due to their awesome pricing.

This is my second order with them. I realize I am not a huge customer of theirs that orders all the time but I felt I wasn’t treated fairly. Not once did they apologize, not ONCE! With the way I am feeling right now this will be the last time I order with them. 

I resolved this issue with placing an order with cupojoes.com. I have placed about 5 orders with them and they have been the nicest people that I have dealt with concerning online orders. I realize now paying a few dollars more for great customer service is worth it! 

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow Paul! I know how badly you feel; feeling great that you got a confirmation on products that you really want and to have them sell part of it away is tragic.:frown:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Smokingpipes is the best...get a credit card. :bitchslap:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

damn that sucks... I have never had any issues with them but then again I have a debit card. I know what you mean about other places are almost $5 more on each tin. I can see how they sold out so fast. Good luck, they will get more in, they said that in the Email that was sent out yesterday. The only catch is that they don't know if it will be before Christmas or not.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Smokingpipes is the best...get a credit card. :bitchslap:


I concur. Even one with a small line of credit or one that is tied to a savings account. Just get a credit card. It truly will make things easier.

Another thing, folks (sorry for the threadjack). Don't use a debit card for online purchases. Debit cards are tied to your checking or savings account and if you ever have a dispute, you *might* prevail but until you do, your money is gone. With a credit card, you can dispute the balance or portion of the balance and just not pay it. You're out no money while the dispute is being resolved.

I put this in here because I saw someone say they use a debit card. Very risky.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^Actually the only time I disputed a charge to my debit card, I was issued a provisional credit covering the lost funds until it was resolved. It may vary bank to bank though.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Hermit said:


> Smokingpipes is the best...get a credit card. :bitchslap:


I use a re-loadable Visa debit card but didn't have any funds on it at that time. Otherwise, I normally use plastic for online purchases. My frustration is that I maintained good communication with them and they reassured me they were holding it for me and ended up selling some of it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with you guys that it is best to use plastic, and I've always had good service from smokingpipes and they are my preferred vendor and will continue to be. Of course, there is no need for them to accept checks or money orders, and I can understand why they wouldn't in this day and age, however that being said... if you are going to accept checks or money orders and you promise a customer on the phone that you will set aside his goods until the check arrives you should stick by that agreement, IMO, so I think it is clear that they dropped the ball in this case.

However, Paul, I would urge you to give them a second chance. They are a relatively small operation and I think they were just overwelmed with the pent up demand for Dunhill. They sold thousands of tins in a day or two which I'm sure is way more than they are set up to process normally. I think we all have to realize that these vendors are small time operators who do business mostly because they love pipes and pipe tobacco as much as we do and not because they are corporate titans trying to make a fortune and become the next Bill Gates. To expect the same level of service, online inventory correctness, etc we've come to be used to from the giants like Amazon, etc is just not realistic. A quick glance at the Any Canadians thread should wake us all up to what life would be like without these online vendors. Let's pray they never decide it's not worth it or that the government prohibits online tobacco sales as they've done in Canada.

Smokingpipes has given many of us great service over the years and their prices can't be beat. Unfortunately, you will find all of the vendors have problems from time to time. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Paul,

First I'd like to apologize to you. I don't know why the customer service agent you spoke to in the first place didn't apologize to you, but they should have... period. As just another guy who has been burned his fair share of times by online retailers I feel your pain, honestly. These kinds of messes suck. I wish we hadn't screwed up with your order, but as you may know, few us were prepared to deal with the kind of onslaught that was the arrival of Dunhill tobacco in our warehouse, we sold nearly 4,500 tins of the stuff in a matter of days. I can assure you that this situation has got our attention and we are currently planning ways to rewrite our website so that these issues don't continue in the future. Should you decide to do business with us again, and I hope you do, please feel free to reach out to me directly. I will go the distance to make sure you get treated with the respect and dignity you deserve.

Best regards,
Ted Swearingen
Sales Manager | SmokingPipes.com
888.366.0345 ex. 125


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ted,

You responded while I was typing my previous post. I think Paul will now see why so many of us like to do business with your firm.

Now where the hell is the Stonehaven!! I'm dying here. LOL.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Now where the hell is the Stonehaven!! I'm dying here. LOL.


Oh my gosh! I can't believe we've seen Dunhill blends, Sam Gawith blends and Penzance around and still no Stonehaven.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Hermit said:


> Smokingpipes is the best...get a credit card. :bitchslap:





dmkerr said:


> I concur. Even one with a small line of credit or one that is tied to a savings account. Just get a credit card. It truly will make things easier.


The above is good advice. This is not the company you want to swear off of in the online pipe/tobacco vendor world. I've done business with all mentioned in this thread and SP is the only one I'd take the time to take up for.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Ted! I really do appreciate your reply. I was disappointed at first but as I reflect back on yesterday I remembered a saying I always tell others. “If that was the worst thing that happened to you that day then I’d say you had an excellent day!” I totally understand how your company could have made such an error due to overwhelming amount of orders. I am glad that you stepped up to the plate and responded here on the forum! Thanks!

-Paul


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread (and others like it) reminds me of a story I once read.

A man discovers that his wife is cheating on him with another man. The man decides he has no choice but to kill the other man in retaliation. He lies in wait outside his house and while doing so loads up his pipe and smokes a bowl. After the bowl he decides he will just beat the hell out of the man to teach him a lesson. Unfortunately the man still does not arrive so he smokes another bowl. After this bowl he decides he will just give him a punch on the nose and consider the matter settled. While contemplating his situation he smokes another bowl and decides he will just tell the man off in no uncertain terms. While considering this course of action he smokes another bowl and decides it wasn't really the man's fault and that he should really blame his wife. When the man finally arrives he offers him some tobacco and they smoke together while trashing his slutty wife. The two gentlemen thereafter become good friends.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Speaking of SP's great service and prices: FVF is showing in stock. And at less that half the cost of what I found it for at my local B&M


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> This thread (and others like it) reminds me of a story I once read.
> 
> A man discovers that his wife is cheating on him with another man. The man decides he has no choice but to kill the other man in retaliation. He lies in wait outside his house and while doing so loads up his pipe and smokes a bowl. After the bowl he decides he will just beat the hell out of the man to teach him a lesson. Unfortunately the man still does not arrive so he smokes another bowl. After this bowl he decides he will just give him a punch on the nose and consider the matter settled. While contemplating his situation he smokes another bowl and decides he will just tell the man off in no uncertain terms. While considering this course of action he smokes another bowl and decides it wasn't really the man's fault and that he should really blame his wife. When the man finally arrives he offers him some tobacco and they smoke together while trashing his slutty wife. The two gentlemen thereafter become good friends.


I would like this lady's phone number, please. It's win, win.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

I received a private message from Ted who stated that Sykes went digging around his office and found a tin of Nightcap that he acquired overseas. He continued to state that they're shipping the unopened tin to me free of charge first thing tomorrow. Awesome! Thanks Ted!

-Paul


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

From his personal stash...now that's class.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> From his personal stash...now that's class.


Agreed! BTW, I placed another order with them!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Score another one for SP! Way to go Ted!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

I am so looking forward to smoking some Dunhill!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

On a different subject, I'm thinking of placing a order with smokingpipes.com. But am curious to know on the return address does it say smokingpipes.com or something that doesn't refer to tobacco or pipes.
Hate to get the evil eye from the Mrs and have to explain I order tobacco agan heh
troy, and yes I'm married hahah


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Iwan Ries in Chicago has tons of Dunhill. Go get ya some.:rofl:


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

laloin said:


> On a different subject, I'm thinking of placing a order with smokingpipes.com. But am curious to know on the return address does it say smokingpipes.com or something that doesn't refer to tobacco or pipes.
> Hate to get the evil eye from the Mrs and have to explain I order tobacco agan heh
> troy, and yes I'm married hahah


I worry about the same thing. In the order comments box I always ask that they do not put any reference to pipes or tobacco on the parcel; the return address will read: shipping department, or something generic like that.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

laloin said:


> On a different subject, I'm thinking of placing a order with smokingpipes.com. But am curious to know on the return address does it say smokingpipes.com or something that doesn't refer to tobacco or pipes.
> Hate to get the evil eye from the Mrs and have to explain I order tobacco agan heh
> troy, and yes I'm married hahah


The box, and your credit card statement, will read (someone correct me if I'm wrong; I'm going by memory here) Laudisi Enterprises. I think. No mention of the evil weed at all.

Jeez...I hope I'm not confusing my etailers!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

MarkC said:


> The box, and your credit card statement, will read (someone correct me if I'm wrong; I'm going by memory here) Laudisi Enterprises. I think. No mention of the evil weed at all.
> 
> Jeez...I hope I'm not confusing my etailers!


Nope. You're right.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That's what I've always gotten as well, but my most recent SP purchase shows up as smokingpipes.com on the statement rather than the laudisi one. I will let you know if the return address is any different when it shows up. I thought it used to just be some guy's name, can't remember what it was.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

laloin said:


> On a different subject, I'm thinking of placing a order with smokingpipes.com. But am curious to know on the return address does it say smokingpipes.com or something that doesn't refer to tobacco or pipes.
> Hate to get the evil eye from the Mrs and have to explain I order tobacco agan heh
> troy, and yes I'm married hahah


On all the orders I've ever received, they've listed the contents as "XXX Naughty and Nice Toys".

Ha ha!

Since I'm in Canada, they do list the contents as "Pipe tobacco" or "Pipe supplies" for customs.

Another +1 for sp.com....my go to e-tailer!! I have well over 40 orders through them over the last 3+ years and not once have I experienced a problem.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought I'd let everyone here be the first to know that we just put up a small shipment of Dunhill tobacco. No Nightcap, Flake, or Navy Rolls showed up this afternoon, sorry fellas.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ted,

Thanks for letting us know. It's great having you on the forums. Now, if you'd let me know when you get any Stonehaven or Irish Flake in, you'll have a friend for life! LOL.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Ted Swearingen... Making customer service happen properly.
Swearingagain?
Coincidence? 
*chuckle*


----------

